# Zugriff auf Medienserver mit Winamp



## JustAs (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe einen DLNA-Musikserver laufen, der mir die Musik auf alle PCs im Netzwerk streamt. Mit iTunes und Media Player 11 hatte ich auch keine Probleme diese Streams zu empfangen.
In Winamp habe ich leider noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden. Ist dies denn generell möglich? Brauche ich dazu ein Plugin oder ist das im normalen Funktionsumfang enthalten?

Grüße


----------



## JustAs (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab selbst ein Plugin namens On2Share gefunden. Klappt bestens damit...


----------

